# How to clean ceramic disc in diffuser ?



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

The ceramic disc in my diffuser was starting to become pretty clogged up and the CO2 flow rate was greatly diminished, so I wondered how I should clean it.

HHMMMMM ????

So I took it out of the diffuser, placed it on top of the heating element in my oven, turned on high broil and left it for 5 minutes per side. The result is that all the clogging gunk turned to ash, and I am the proud viewer of a nice fine mist again. :biggrin:

I should mention that I use an Azoo diffusor with a detachable top.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I take mine out and put iit in bleach (no dyes or perfumes). Then after 20 min I put it in H202 for about 10. Then I put it in dechlorinator. Finally I rinse it in tap water.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

I have been using a toothbrush to clean it, but even that isn't getting rid of the gunk. I dunno what brand I have but it's not detachable. Might have to give the bleach method a try... or ammonia, wonder how that will fare.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I would use beach and or peroxide. I would not use a tooth brush as that would push stuff deeper into the poors and the roughness of the stone might wear off some of the bristle, which I would think would be harder to get out than organic material. I usually just squirt a little peroxide on it while doing water changes, leaving the diffuser in the tank. By the time I am done with maintainence and turnt he CO2 back on, I figure everything is dead and the pressure of the CO2 blows all the gunk out. Its usually snow white again by then.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Where can I get hold of peroxide?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Hydrogen peroxide will be available at any drug store, grocery store, Walmart, etc. Its the stuff in the brown bottle that you use on scrapes and minor cuts. (well actually you shoudl not use it on cuts but a lot of people do)


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice, I'll pick some up. Thanks.

In the meantime I tried some Ammonia. It worked ok, but nothing to write home about. Didn't get it sparkling white either.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

dennis said:


> Hydrogen peroxide will be available at any drug store, grocery store, Walmart, etc. Its the stuff in the brown bottle that you use on scrapes and minor cuts. (well actually you shoudl not use it on cuts but a lot of people do)


How come its bad to use peroxide on cuts? I was always told to use that stuff. "what hurts, is good for you" they used to tell me...

-John N.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

John N. said:


> How come its bad to use peroxide on cuts? I was always told to use that stuff. "what hurts, is good for you" they used to tell me...
> 
> -John N.


The masochists must be on to something!
:boom:


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Pain is a relative term

Peroxide should not be used on any puncture or bite wounds or anything deep. The idea is that the effervescence(bubbling) can push dirt and bacteria deeper into the wound. Supposedly the bubbles can also enter your blood stream but I am not sure if that is an old wives tale or not. I bet Guiac Boy would know.

When I cut the tip of my finger off(deep large cut just shy off the bone) the doctor yelled at me for using peroxide on the wound. I initially tried to clean it because I wasn't going to go to the doctor but my fellow employes "talked" me into. For future reference, use sterile saline, like for contacts, to wounds.


----------



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

I went to the doc's for a puncture wound on my foot (I steped on a mechanical pencil) they had me soak it in dilluted H2O2. 
it's healing nicely now.

I have heard not to use it, but b/c it kills the tissues on the suface of the wound along with the bacteria, so it can actually slow healing.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I bet they cleaned it first by using saline though. I would assume the peroxide soak once they had cleaned the wound would help force it to heal from the inside out. Did they tell you not to use antibiotic ointment or anything that migh tmake it heal faster?


----------

